# Relay Terminal 15 installed



## cRazEYgUy (Jan 5, 2007)

I have an 07 GTI and 
Byte 3, Bit 0 says "Relay Terminal 15 installed"
What exactly does that do?


_Modified by cRazEYgUy at 8:12 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Relay Terminal 15 installed (cRazEYgUy)*

Terminal 15 is the "switched" power in the car (circuits that come on with the ignition switch). 
Leave this bit alone. You either have this relay or you don't. Changing this bit to the wrong value isn't going to do anything desirable.
-Uwe-


----------



## dschein (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Relay Terminal 15 installed (Uwe)*

Wish there was one to make my 12V outlets work in the accessory position. It's annoying having to turn the ign full on to get 12V. Wonder who thought that one up


----------



## cRazEYgUy (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Relay Terminal 15 installed (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_Terminal 15 is the "switched" power in the car (circuits that come on with the ignition switch). 
Leave this bit alone. You either have this relay or you don't. Changing this bit to the wrong value isn't going to do anything desirable.
-Uwe-



So is this the same as Byte 13, Bit 1 (Remote control with "Terminal 15 ON" inactive)?
Why would they have an option for this tied in with the remote control?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Relay Terminal 15 installed (cRazEYgUy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cRazEYgUy* »_So is this the same as Byte 13, Bit 1 (Remote control with "Terminal 15 ON" inactive)?

Absolutely not the same. Do a search on "Terminal 15" and see what it comes up with.


----------



## cRazEYgUy (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Relay Terminal 15 installed (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
Absolutely not the same. Do a search on "Terminal 15" and see what it comes up with.









I've actually done a Google search for "Terminal 15" and what comes up is websites related to the ignition. Which is what got me thinking that there might be a way to somehow set up a remote starter using this Byte/Bit.
But I still don't know what this is for?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Relay Terminal 15 installed (cRazEYgUy)*

The term Terminal is used in wiring/electronics.
Terminal 15 = +12V (switched by ignition)
Terminal 30 = +12V (Battery Voltage)
Terminal 31 = Ground


----------



## cRazEYgUy (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Relay Terminal 15 installed (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The term Terminal is used in wiring/electronics.
Terminal 15 = +12V (switched by ignition)
Terminal 30 = +12V (Battery Voltage)
Terminal 31 = Ground

But how can you use this with your remote? It says "Remote control with Terminal 15 ON"


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Relay Terminal 15 installed (cRazEYgUy)*

Terminal 15 is +12V switched by ignition, so as soon as you switch on the ignition the terminal 15 has power. Normally the remote control is not active when the ignition/terminal 15 is ON. Makes sense now?


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Relay Terminal 15 installed (Theresias)*

Also note that Terminal (relay) 15 is located in the fuse box under the hood.
Check your diagram in the OM, and see if you even have this Terminal (relay) 15.
As stated earlier, if BYTE 03, BIT 0 = "0" leave it at "0", if it = "1" leave it at "1"

(Checked in the Bentley)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Tim Birney at 11:35 AM 1-10-2007_


----------

